

Google Recognizes Palestine as an Independent State - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2013/05/google-recognizes-palestine-as-an-independent-state-israel-rejects.html

======
pliny
From the site:

>Google has done a mistake by recognizing the old city as part of “Israel” and
this is expected to damage its image among Muslims worldwide.

>It is worth mentioning that the Current CEO and the other cofounder of Google
are Jews

Quality journalism.

------
ArabGeek
"Israeli" official asks Google to reconsider and said that this move is a
problem for peace. do not you think that "Israel" it self is a problem for
peace?

